# LF: Vancouver Aquarium Ticket



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

hi, 
anyone know the Vancouver Aquarium ticket how much now ? i just check online is $30.24 Adult price ,i am planning to go next week! also looking for good deal for 2 tickets! if any one know *entertainment coupon book.*. i want just get these 2 ticket! please let me know, thks lots! 
have a good day!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

$27 per adult
see if anyone has one of those entertainment coupon booklets....

i was planning to go, but it's way too expensive.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i saw on Craiglist some sell student ticket! is they will check your Id before come in ? 
i am looking 2 adult ticket, i just check vancouver aquarium sale $30 adult !!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

probably will check.

i think those entertainment books may have 2 for 1 tickets. someone out there must have an entertainment coupon book..


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> probably will check.
> 
> i think those entertainment books may have 2 for 1 tickets. someone out there must have an entertainment coupon book..


thks for told me !! i will check!!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

anyone know ?


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Are you still looking for tickets? I think I can still get a pair of tickets for cheap.
________
Buy vapor genie


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

I can't believe they're that expensive! Ouch, no wonder nobody goes there anymore  we went about 2 years ago and it was still around $20-$25.

And yes, the Entertainment book has 2-for-1 coupons. I was considering using mine for a birthday treat... But ouch!


----------

